# An Alle Norwegen Angler: Ich Brauche Hilfe!!!



## eöbzander

ICh fahre nächsten sommer nach südnorwegen an den Oggenvatn see|supergri  ! Das problem ist das ich keine ahnung habe welche fische mich dort erwarten und wie das mit den angelscheinen ist! bis jetzt weiß ich nur das dieser see 350 inseln oder so hat! alle seiten die ich finden konnte sind auf norwegisch geschrieben und ich nix norge !!! zwar gibt es 1, 2 deutsche seiten aber die machen einen auch nciht unbedingt schlau! gibt es hier leute die mir weiterhelfen können? die vielleicht ein wenig norwegisch können oder so? danke schon mal im vorraus! gruß eöbzander


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: An Alle Norwegen Angler: Ich Brauche Hilfe!!!*

Naja in den Seen in Norge gibt es viele große Hechte, meist gut Forellen und eigentlich alles was sonst noch so in Teichen rumschwimmt. Um in Norge in Binnenseen angeln zu können braucht man einen schein den man bei der Touristeninfor oder an Tankstellen bekommt. Meist sind Seen und Flüsse dann noch in Privatbesitz und man kann die zusätzlichen Karten in den orten bei den Touristeninformationen bekommen oder man fragt halt ma seinen Vermieter ob der eine Ahnung hat!


----------



## Kunze

*AW: An Alle Norwegen Angler: Ich Brauche Hilfe!!!*

Hallo!

Habs mal eine Etage tiefer geschubst. :m #h


----------



## rolalarm

*AW: An Alle Norwegen Angler: Ich Brauche Hilfe!!!*

Hallo
Evtl. bekommst du den Erlaubnisschein auch bei der Staatlichen Post.
Gruß
rolalarm


----------



## Matzinger

*AW: An Alle Norwegen Angler: Ich Brauche Hilfe!!!*

Du brauchst keine staatl. Erlaubnis, da im Oggevatn keine Lachse oder Meersaiblinge leben. Es kann sein, daß Du eine Wochenkarte, etc. benötigst, diese kannst Du an jedem Campingplatz, etc. kaufen. Max. NKr 100,-/Woche.

Mit Spinnern, Wurm, Fliege, etc. kannst Du am Oggevatn jedenfalls nichts falsch machen. Interessanter aber ist die Fischerei an den Bächen/Flüssen.

Gruß

Matzinger


----------



## eöbzander

*AW: An Alle Norwegen Angler: Ich Brauche Hilfe!!!*

warst du schon mal da oder woher weißt du das so gut? schwimmen da keine lachse hab gehört das es da aber forellen geben soll, stimmt das?


----------



## Jirko

*AW: An Alle Norwegen Angler: Ich Brauche Hilfe!!!*

moin eöbzander #h

mach mal klick... wenn du noch weiteren input benötigst, gib büdde laut... meld mich dann nachher wieder... muss jetzt schnell wech #h


----------



## Matzinger

*AW: An Alle Norwegen Angler: Ich Brauche Hilfe!!!*

@eöbzander: Siehst Du. Laut Jirkos link kostet die Karte pro Woche NKr 80,-.
Lachse gibbet da nicht, daher brauchst Du auch keine staatliche Erlaubnis wie in unserem verbeamteten Staat.

Ach ja. Damit das auch so bleibt:
Bitte nicht mit Widerhaken fischen und außer zum normalen Eigenverzehr keine Fische entnehmen. Kommt bei den Norges auch nicht so gut an !!

Wenn Du lieber am Bach fischen möchtest und kein FliFi bist, kann ich Dir folgende Montage empfehlen:

Lange Rute (3 m - 4 m), kleine Stationärrolle, dünne Schnur (max. 20er Mono), 3-Wege-Wirbel.

1. Öse: Hauptschnur
2. Öse: Vorfach (so dünn wie möglich), max. 1m lang (ich fische mit 50 cm)
3. Öse: 20 -40 cm 14/16er Mono mit Blei oder aus umwelt-/und kostenschutzgründen Schraubenmutter.
Köder: Dendrobena oder Tauwurm

Auf 12 Uhr auswerfen, Rute hoch halten, Schnur straff halten und ans eigene Ufer treiben lassen. Bei geringsten Zupfer anschlagen, die Bisse wirst Du nach einigen Minuten schon von Steinen unterscheiden können. Aufpeppen kannst Du den Köder noch mit roter Wolle.

Auch wenn ich jetzt event. Ärger bekomme: Würmer kannst Du online u. a. unter www.superwurm.de bestellen.

Noch etwas: Kappe bei Deinen Spinnern, etc. 2 Haken. Das ist schonender und Du verangelst keine Nemos.

Gruß und tight lines

Matzinger


----------



## eöbzander

*AW: An Alle Norwegen Angler: Ich Brauche Hilfe!!!*

danke ich werds mal ausprobieren


----------



## eöbzander

*AW: An Alle Norwegen Angler: Ich Brauche Hilfe!!!*

moin! Muss man denn in den seen von norwegen immer ohne Wiederhaken angeln?


----------



## Matzinger

*AW: An Alle Norwegen Angler: Ich Brauche Hilfe!!!*

Nein, aber es ist schonender.


----------



## Wez

*AW: An Alle Norwegen Angler: Ich Brauche Hilfe!!!*

@eöbzander

Hi!
Hast ja schon ein paar gute Tipps bekommen...
Hab auch noch einige für dich.
Im Oggetvatn schwimmen Kanadische Saiblinge, Barsche und große Forellen!
Mit groß sind jetzt aber nicht die allgemein bekannten Südnorwegischen Forellen bis 20 cm gemeint, sondern "richtige Fische"!
Ich habe von Einheimischen gehört die dort schon Forellen bis 3Kg gefangen haben!!
(Woher ich das weiß? Ich fahre seit über zwanzig Jahren ganz in die Nähe vom Oggetvatn. Habe allerdings noch nie selbst dort geangelt - ziehe das Lachsfischen vor!)
Stell dir das aber nicht so einfach vor! Auch in Norge springen einem die Fische nicht von alleine an den Haken!!
Du kannst dort am besten vom Boot aus den See beangeln.(Sofern vorhanden!) Gängige Köder sind Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler, Fliege und Wurm. 
Einen Versuch wert ist das sogenannte "Markdrag"! Das ist eine Schleppkombination aus mehreren Spinnerblättern die zum Ende der Montage hin kleiner werden - ganz hinten befindet sich ein Einzelhaken der mit einem Wurm (Mark/Makk) beködert wird.
Kann in jedem Angelladen dort gekauft werden! Mit Angelladen sind aber nicht die kleinen Angelabteilungen in Tankstellen und Supermärkten gemeint!
Für diese Montage benötigst du allerdings eine kräftige Rute - min. 90 gr. WG.

Den Staatlichen Angelschein benötigst du dort in dem See nicht!
Falls du doch in einem Fließgewässer mit Anadromen Fischbestand angeln möchtest kannst du die Staatl. Lizenz hierfür auch über`s Internet beziehen.
Das klappt sehr gut und spart die horrenden Gebühren der Post! Hab ich im letzten Jahr auch erstmalig gemacht.
Falls erforderlich aber nicht vor dem 1.ten April buchen! Die Angelerlaubnis der Staatl. Lizenz dauert vom 01.04. eines jeden Jahres bis zum 31.03. des darauffolgenden Jahres!!

Hoffe das einige für dich brauchbare Tipps dabei sind und wünsche dir SKYTT FISKE!

Wez

Uups...hab was vergessen!
Hier der Weg zum Staatl. Schein:
http://www.naturforvaltning.no/wbch3exe?p=3380
Ist aber auch auf Norwegisch...


----------



## eöbzander

*AW: An Alle Norwegen Angler: Ich Brauche Hilfe!!!*

danke das is ja sehr interressant! gruß


----------

